# Latest Creation



## Twig Man (Aug 10, 2012)

I bought this old fire nozzle at auction and made a lamp out of it. For the base I turned a piece of walnut and made a cross out of it as the base. This was a fun project for sure


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 10, 2012)

Nicely done !!!!!!! When you get tired of it, send it to Arizona, I'll take good care of it!!!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 10, 2012)

I love it, Twiggy!


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 10, 2012)

shadetree_1 said:


> Nicely done !!!!!!! When you get tired of it, send it to Arizona, I'll take good care of it!!!



I sold it already. It was a hard piece to let go but thats what Im doing to try to supplement my income now. In addition to my turkey calls and childrens toys I am picking at every estate sale, garage sale and flea market and finding cool stuff and fixing it up and selling it. Today I picked up three really cool fire trucks , 2 tonkas and one really old one. Those are going to be hard for me to let loose of too :dash2:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 10, 2012)

very nice lamp twig hope you got a lot for it dave


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 10, 2012)

Now that was just cool! Know what else is cool? The way your combining picking and wood working and makin a buck or two!


----------



## DKMD (Aug 10, 2012)

That's a great idea and well executed... Congrats on the sale!


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind replies it means alot


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2012)

John that is one of the coolest lamps I have ever seen. You're truly a man of many talents no kidding.


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 12, 2012)

That's an awesome looking lamp. I would have never thought to turn an old fire hose into a lamp. Now that's using the old noodle. Great work.


----------



## Jerry (Aug 12, 2012)

WOW!!!!! 

Just Awesome


----------

